# MF 135



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

What is that splint under the tractor? I just parked my new buyed tractor inside and discoverd ist leaking som oil or something?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy,

Is that your oil pan with a crack and leaking?? I can't tell from your picture.


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

Its a smal Hole with a splint inside, and it leaking a bit out from that splint? I saw its the same splint on my mf35 , but thats not leaking?


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

It looks like the clutch bell housing to me, 

The hole is to let any oil from the rear motor seal or the front gear box seal out of the housing and away from the clutch plate.

The split pin is there to keep the hole clear, it bounces around.

Now you need to work out is the oil from the motor or from the gearbox.


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

Is it normal that it comes out a little bit oil out from that splint? Its not much.. i have just flushed the back hydraulik with diesel and filled new oil..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Rolex is correct with his response. Like Rolex said, you might try to determine if it is leaking engine oil or transmission fluid. 

You have to split the tractor to replace either the engine rear main seal OR transmission input shaft seals, whichever is leaking. If it is a minor leak, most guys live with it. Put a catch bucket under it, or lay down cardboard to catch the drips and let it be. When the clutch needs replaced, you have to split the tractor, you can replace the seals at the same time when you replace the clutch.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Go with Harvey's advice.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

That is the bottom of a cotter pin. As stated it is there to keep the hole open and allow any oil the leaks into the housing to leak out. 
But unless the leak is bad just run it until you can't stand the leak.
It appears from your pictures you have a loader or other attachment bolted just in front of that cotter pin. If you remove it you MIGHT be able to see where the oil is coming from. That is the hole to adjust the second stage of the clutch. Just remember there may be dirt and oil in that hole use goggles and keep your mouth shut!

To repair any leak you must split the tractor. 
If the transmission input is leaking it can be unbolted and the seals replaced, if it is a two stage clutch. A little more involved if only a single clutch. If your tractor has multi power and/or an independent PTO there is also a regulating valve that mounts on the input shaft housing that may leak.
If the engine is leaking the clutch and flywheel will need to be taken off. 
Gas (4 cylinder continental) also need to remove the oil Pan for two bolts, then three more on the rest of the seal housing from the back. Replace seal and reinstall
Diesel or Perkins Gas (3 cylinder) Rope seal Remove engine adapter plate, remove long bolts tween halves then six more to remove seal housing. Replace seal halves and reinstall
Diesel or Perkins Gas (3 cylinder) Lip seal May need to remove engine adapter plate but not sure unbolt seal retainer, replace seal and reinstall
Recommend getting the manuals for the tractor if you don't have them, hers are the genuine manuals available from agco and recommend them or you can get an I&T manual at stores like tractor supply or online, or even Ebay. The Agco manual covers things in detail better though.

To view parts just go to www.agcopartsbooks.com and search for 135. You can print all r select pages.


Genuine MF service manual
AGCO Technical Publications: Massey Ferguson Tractors-Agricultural - Wheeled 135 / 150 Tractor Service Manual Packet (does not include binder), 135 Canada Dsl / 135 Canada Dsl. (U.K.) / 135 Continental Gas / 135 Perkins Gas and Dsl / 150 Continental Gas / 150 Perkins Gas and Dsl (agcopubs.com) 

Operators manual for 135 with Perkins engine
AGCO Technical Publications: Massey Ferguson Tractors-Agricultural - Wheeled 135 Tractor (Perkins gas and diesel) English Operator Manual (agcopubs.com) 

Operators manual for 135 with Continental engine
AGCO Technical Publications: Massey Ferguson Tractors-Agricultural - Wheeled 135 Tractor (4-cylinder, Continental gas) Operator Manual (agcopubs.com)


----------

